# Your City's Finest District



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Well.. this is the exact opposite of that other thread (worst district)..

So, what is the finest district in your city?


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

In terms of suburbs, the finest districts of Toronto are Markham, Mississauga, Vaughan, Oakville.

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The old rich area in Zurich is Zürichberg between the university/ETH and the zoo. The new rich ones live along the lakeside nowadays - "Goldküste" - because of low taxes and the Zürichberg is already overbuilt.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

vancouver its West Vancouver, Shaugnessy, Point Grey, kerrisdale, southlands - in terms of expensive real estate and where the mansions are


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Down Town Beirut 
Verdun 
Achrafieh


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Bishop's Avenue in Finchley is the 'millionaire's row', but the mansions all look pretty tacky. I suppose the areas with classy rich people are places like Knightsbridge and Kensington.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah, Knightsbridge and Kensington.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For Copenhagen I think it's *Østerbro..*

































































But it's a tough question as almost all the districs have very nice neighbourhoods - *Østerbro* has the biggest though so I guess it "wins"


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Finest in terms of millionaires is Blankenese, a western suburb at the northern bank of the Elbe.

























Other wealthy districts are: Nienstedten, Klein Flottbek, Rotherbaum, Harvestehude, Eppendorf, Winterhude, Uhlenhorst. Or in other words: almost all districts around the big Alster lake and at the northern bank of the Elbe river.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

IN MADRID:

Salamanca district


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

In Hartford:

Suburbs like Avon, West Hartford, Glastonbury, and Farmington are the places to be. 

These places have areas with average family incomes hovering $100,000. 

These places (and other areas) are why the Hartford area is the 6th richest US metro per capita.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I suppose the Gold Coast is Chicago's "finest" neighborhood. Lots of old mansions and wealth, stores, beaches, parks.

I prefer Lincoln Park, it's rich as well but seems to have a more "livable" feel to it. More young people and families, pedestrians everywhere and entertainment, bars, restaurants.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

In Lisbon (Portugal) it is probably the Chiado District


















































But there's also:
*Avenida da Liberdade*









































*Principe Real*









*Lapa*


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Do you have to post so many pics? Just 5 or 6 will do.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

_BPS_ said:


> In terms of suburbs, the finest districts of Toronto are Markham, Mississauga, Vaughan, Oakville.
> 
> I'll post pics soon.


Where's Richmond Hill!?!? :laugh: In Toronto itself I would say Yorkville, and others. I think I'm the only one on this board that likes NYCC.


----------



## degnaw (Jul 4, 2006)

I like NYCC, but Markham and Vaughan are much worse


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I forgot to put Richmond Hill.

Markham is not that bad, and if I remember correctly, last year it was the richest community in Canada, in terms of wealth.

Vaughan is developing. I dunno much about it, but it looks amazing every time I go there. Big, spacious, clean.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Yorkville, Toronto









_BPS_ : are you confusing this thread with the "worst district" one? I mean, Vaughn?? finest????


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been there a few times, and it looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul:*

Istanbul offers two fancy districts: Nisantasi district and all areas along the Bosphorus. The following pictures are from Nisantasi, for the amazing luxury real estates along the Bosphorus click here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327286


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> Do you have to post so many pics? Just 5 or 6 will do.


Ok I've taken a few out...


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv

the northen neghibourhoods are the wealthy ones :Ramat Aviv,Neve Avivim,Afeka,Tzahala,Ramat Aviv Gimel, Lamed,Tel Baruch.

and in city center : along the sea side,Kikar Hamedina area ,the new Yoo towers and around and other luxrious towers where apartmenrs worth up to several millions $.

but the real rich the Millionaires and billionaires live in the suburbs of:
Hertzelia (west), Kfar Shmaryahoo, Savion and Ganei Yehudah.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

In stockholm the finest district is Östermalm in the inner city and a few suburbs like Danderyd, Lidingö, Saltsjöbaden and Täby.


----------



## mbmike (Apr 26, 2006)

Hm...there's so much variety in Los Angeles!

If you just want a huge mansion, then Beverly Hills, Holmby Hills, Bel-Air...

If you're into the beach thing, then Manhattan Beach, Newport Beach, and Malibu are tops.

If you like peace and quiet, then Palos Verdes, Calabasas, San Marino, La Canada Flintridge...

Something a little funkier - Topanga, Laguna Beach, Hollywood Hills, Venice...

Something older - Hancock Park...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Central


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

In Buenos Aires, the two poshiest districts by tradition are Recoleta and Belgrano.

*Recoleta*
















I leave Belgrano for some other time, I don´t mean to flood the thread.


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

In Lyon, it's Foch (the 6th district)

In Seattle, it's Queen Anne.


----------

